# Cylinder head bolt tool



## BigWilly357 (Jun 25, 2010)

Do I need a cylinder head bolt tool to remove the cylinder heads from my 93 Maxima (VG30E)?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A 10 mm hex head adapter.


----------



## Shun Polock (Aug 26, 2010)

Cylinder Head Bolt Tool Manufacturers & Cylinder Head Bolt Tool Suppliers Directory - Find a Cylinder Head Bolt Tool Manufacturer and Supplier.


----------

